# How to stop crickets escaping?



## wilson999888 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi everyone. Had my crestie a few years now and kept lizards for 10 years or so but always had this problem. Sat there watching tv then you hear a cricket. No matter how hard i try, 1 seems to be able to escape every now and again. Has anybody got a goid way to prevent this? Cheers


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

How do you store your crickets? I'd make sure that they cant possibley get out of the vivarium and also store them in somthing like a tall plastic box which they cant get out of, they you may lose one or 2 every now and then when feeding but you shouldnt lose many at all this way.


----------



## wilson999888 (Jan 7, 2009)

I always keep them just in the plastic box they sell them in. Will put this inside another tank aswell then. Also i have an exo terra viv so can the escape through the front air grills? Cant believe i have only just realised these. Think i should close these at feeding time. Cheers for the help.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

wilson999888 said:


> I always keep them just in the plastic box they sell them in. Will put this inside another tank aswell then. Also i have an exo terra viv so can the escape through the front air grills? Cant believe i have only just realised these. Think i should close these at feeding time. Cheers for the help.


If the crickets are small i.e. size 2-3 they willl most likely be able to get out of the vents on the front and out of the holes in the back on the top.

If you keep your crickets in a small faunarium or plastic tub you can feed and water them and they will last longer, be more nutritious and will reproduce.


----------



## wilson999888 (Jan 7, 2009)

Covered the holes in the back top. Cheers for all the help. Im gonna set up a little tank for the crickets tomorrow then. 

Cheers for your help.


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Also its worth getting some bug traps, I have afew in my room and they mop up any escapees : victory:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

wilson999888 said:


> Covered the holes in the back top. Cheers for all the help. Im gonna set up a little tank for the crickets tomorrow then.
> 
> Cheers for your help.


No problem, i used to find i had quite a few crickets escape from the back.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

you know....the only REAL definate way to stop them....is to stop using them  

considered other livefoods? xD


----------



## wilson999888 (Jan 7, 2009)

What do you suggest mate? He eats crestie diet powder and feed wax worms as a treat.

Cheers all.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

well...Locusts are good  ALTHOUGH if you have a planted viv, they really do a job on your plants if left in the viv with your crestie for too long xD

mealworms are okay, but ihear some people say they have high chitin, other then that, there are roaches


----------



## wilson999888 (Jan 7, 2009)

Always just assumed locusts would be too big for the crestie. And my local shop doesnt sell roaches so these may be a little difficult for me to get hold of for regular feeding. 

I dont have a planted viv. Just tree trunks and fake plants so if locusts are alright then they have no plants to destroy lol.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

wilson999888 said:


> Always just assumed locusts would be too big for the crestie. And my local shop doesnt sell roaches so these may be a little difficult for me to get hold of for regular feeding.
> 
> I dont have a planted viv. Just tree trunks and fake plants so if locusts are alright then they have no plants to destroy lol.


How big/old is the crestie? I reckon that size 2 or 3 crickets should be ok.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

yeah, they sell small ones  

the roaches are better if you breed your own xD but they take a while to get established


----------



## wilson999888 (Jan 7, 2009)

Crestie is prob around 6 years old off the top of my head. I do feed crickets at the min (sorry missed that out from ny list of foods). 

Wouldnt buying small locusts defeat the object of trying to stop crickets escaping though lol? Cos sureley it would just be the same. 

Macho voice "not a fan of roaches lol" so may have to give breeding them a miss.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Definitely whack 'em in a Kricket Keeper or something, as of today I'm never keeping crickets in the tubs they come in ever again, I had almost half of a full box of crickets get out of their tub because they chewed a hole in the side of it, and I've been finding them EVERYWHERE, including in the incubator which is currently housing some corn snake eggs, and one of the little :censor:ers has eaten part of one of the eggs. 

I HATE THEM!


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

wilson999888 said:


> Crestie is prob around 6 years old off the top of my head. I do feed crickets at the min (sorry missed that out from ny list of foods).
> 
> Wouldnt buying small locusts defeat the object of trying to stop crickets escaping though lol? Cos sureley it would just be the same.
> 
> Macho voice "not a fan of roaches lol" so may have to give breeding them a miss.


The locust will be quieter and wont fit through the small gaps, but you dont get as many locust per box compaired to crickets.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

a 6 year old crestie is prolly big enough to tackle medium locusts xD

crickets are weirdly fast, like pest roaches, locusts are slow + they just jump  + i have never had an escapee locust xD yet :O


----------



## wilson999888 (Jan 7, 2009)

Off to the shop for some locust then. Try him on them tonight and see what he thinks. Cheers all. Will keep yas posted.


----------



## wilson999888 (Jan 7, 2009)

These locust best not escape lol


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

xD well, even if they did, they dont sing


----------



## wilson999888 (Jan 7, 2009)

Haha what she duznt know wont hurt her then (the gf that is)


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

manda88 said:


> Definitely whack 'em in a Kricket Keeper or something, as of today I'm never keeping crickets in the tubs they come in ever again, I had almost half of a full box of crickets get out of their tub because they chewed a hole in the side of it, and I've been finding them EVERYWHERE, including in the incubator which is currently housing some corn snake eggs, and one of the little :censor:ers has eaten part of one of the eggs.
> 
> I HATE THEM!


I had the same problem they chewed a hole in the box and most of the them escaped in our bedroom of all places!!!! We had take everything out and were there for a couple of hours sucking them all up the hoover! We found them in the bathroom and downstairs in the kitchen where our dog was eating them for us :lol2:


----------

